# Stuck.



## PhotoXopher (Feb 17, 2010)

This is what happens in rural Minnesota when you stop to take a photograph of a beautiful sunrise over a silhouetted farm.

Oddly enough, I like the photo of my Suburban better than the sunrise that caused the incident. 







The photograph:


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 17, 2010)

nice tahoe  Very nice pic!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 17, 2010)

Suburban, but close enough 

Thanks!


----------



## itznfb (Feb 17, 2010)

Is the crater around the front right from you trying to dig it out?
That sucks. I almost got stuck Monday night driving home from Columbus, OH.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 17, 2010)

Dig? 

No, that's from me driving back and forth trying to get out - unfortunately the dropoff was very steep and I couldn't get the tire to hop over it.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice pic!  you should clone out the telephone lines.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks! I probably will, was just too frustrated this morning to do much editing.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 17, 2010)

You should clone out any evidence that you were stuck... then maybe you wont be so frustrated.... then maybe clone in some hot chick in a bikini sitting on your hood... and an ice chest full of beer next to your truck....


----------



## GregR (Feb 17, 2010)

Why bother with an ice chest?  Plenty of snow to keep it cold


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn, doesn't that suck when snows hides stuff like that little ditch?

When I see the photograph, all I can do is start armchair quarterbacking on ways to have gotten out.

4wd?


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2010)

Well-done shot of the Suburban in the ditch.

As far as the telephone wires--I think they are positioned almost perfectly. They're a fact of modern life,and in this example, they serve as a nice reference of scale. Bummer on that ditch cruise...I hate to see that.


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 18, 2010)

Derrel said:


> . . . As far as the telephone wires--I think they are positioned almost perfectly. They're a fact of modern life,and in this example, they serve as a nice reference of scale. . .


I disagree.  I think the farm and silos are enough of a reference of scale.  And we make adjustments for trials of modern life all the time. There is no need to allow something to dissect the sky.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 18, 2010)

MrRamonG said:


> You should clone out any evidence that you were stuck... then maybe you wont be so frustrated.... then maybe clone in some hot chick in a bikini sitting on your hood... and an ice chest full of beer next to your truck....


What an awesome idea.

I've pulled off many a time to take a shot.
But remember....the lines are your friends!  Keep one set of wheels on the white line!

The sunset was worth the pull over.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the Suburban itself is enough to give a sense of scale.  I do find the power lines extremely distracting though.  Here I am, trying to enjoy that beautiful gray sky, and what do I see??  Power lines!

:lmao:


How did you end up getting out?

I used to (sadly, not much anymore) do a ton of 4 wheeling, so I am usually well equipped to get myself out of situations like that.  ...Though, it doesn't really look like there is anything to tie off to.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah, nothing for quite a long way... closest thing was a stop sign about 50 yards down the road, that would have folded like a noodle. I had my tow strap with me because I'm usually the one doing the pulling out.

I've got AAA so I figured I'd just call them, enjoy the rest of my coffee and takes some pictures. Got some use out of my $102/year plan anyway.


----------

